# Clearcure Goo....



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone on here using Clearcure Goo?

If you're not...you should be...

This stuff is awesome!! Blows the doors off epoxy.

(and before you ask, no, I don't work for them, just a fan, and trying to be helpful to fellow fly tiers)


----------



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

Interesting you just posted this, i was just on the ccg website debating whether i wanted to drop the funds on the kit, do you use it in more applications than just where epoxy is used, eg head cement?


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool website...yeah you can use it for other things, making spoon flies, bodies, etc.

I agree with the cost thing...the way that I justify it is that you have $30+ in a rotating fly drier, and almost the same in epoxy...this takes less time, makes less mess, and easier to work with, IMHO

I talked to the owner...he's got a flexible, and a brush-able version coming out sometime this month.

There's a guy from Wisco, that swears by it for his Musky flies, and the other guy, Nick, is a heck of a streamer tier. Both of the guys are featured on the CCG website, and I know both of them from another MB.


----------



## DarkstarCrashes (Nov 29, 2009)

I concur. I love the CCG. Can't wait to play with the brush on version.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

GREAT STUFF! I use it for everything including head cement. Barbell eyes, especially great for weed guards. You can even put them on after the fact if you forget or get distracted. I just added some weed guards to flies I tied last year! Tell Brian MTD sent ya! CCG is an official sponsor of Poontangle X.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

is this a reincarnation of the light cured dental glue?


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

deerfly,

no clue my friend...email the website...the owner of the company is a pretty good guy...very helpful...he may be able to answer your questions.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks I guess I could do that. I'm not burning up to use the stuff, but when I read about it sounded a lot like the stuff dentists have been using for some years now and was the buzz amongst fly tiers a couple years back or so. If I remember, it worked extremely well, but was a bit expensive to get started because of the light and all. 

I've gotten more lazy these days to where I hardly bother putting eyes on the flies anymore, let alone epoxy.  But this stuff does sound great.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

that sounds eerily like this stuff then...and probably is, or a form of it...about $30 for the light and $10 - $14 for the product...but comparably, it seems worth it...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't recall the costs, but it was probably at least twice what you're quoting, maybe even more. All I remember when I saw the price was thinking yikes, I'll stick to hard as nails and devcon for a while.  I'll have to dig around, maybe I saved the links. Either way, these new glues and materials are amazing.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Tuffeleye?


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

DF,

I totally agree...for me, it was the fact that I hadn't started into the epoxy yet...so I was comparing cost and time. That's why I went the CCG way...cheaper actually than the epoxy and epoxy drier. And a heck of a lot faster. 

I tied some flies up at my buddies, using his epoxy method...and it just seemed to take longer. Nothing against that method AT ALL, I just prefer the CCG method. I am a rank amateur tier at best...so it just seemed easier.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Tuffeleye?


Aaron, I think Tuffeleye is the fly tying targeted version of the dental glue I was thinking about and CCG seems to be yet another variation of that and IMHO more reasonably priced.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> DF,
> 
> I totally agree...for me, it was the fact that I hadn't started into the epoxy yet...so I was comparing cost and time.  That's why I went the CCG way...cheaper actually than the epoxy and epoxy drier. And a heck of a lot faster.
> 
> I tied some flies up at my buddies, using his epoxy method...and it just seemed to take longer.  Nothing against that method AT ALL, I just prefer the CCG method.  I am a rank amateur tier at best...so it just seemed easier.


no argument's here on epoxy or rod finish and facsimile glues, mixing, applying and drying is a time sponge for sure and this light cure stuff seems to address that really well.

Like I said above though, I've gotten a bit lazy on the epoxy head dressing step these days but if I decided to go that way I'd take a hard look at these light cure alternatives for sure.


----------

